# Hooker Head Boats in C. Beach



## sweetsteve (Aug 3, 2004)

Has anyone had luck with either the "LADY HOOKER" or the "TOM HOOKER" head boats run by Rod and Reel Inc.

I am thinking about taking the wife out Saturday night.

I don't care what I catch as long as I catch something.

Regards,
Stephen


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The Hooker boats are bad news!*

Both Capts on the TH & LH like to move off the fish just to burn fuel. If you like ridding around, the Hookers are your boats. If you want to catch fish, get another headboat. ....Tightlines


----------



## sweetsteve (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I will consider this.

I have checked the archives, but have not been able to find any suggestions for head boats closer to Annapolis or others in Deale or Ridge, MD.

Does anyone else have any suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

go on the Olympus out of Ridge,Md 301-872-5815


----------

